# New Pumpkins for 2015



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ready to make their debut in our yard display:jol: These are Michael's store versions of a funkin, carved with a wood burner equipped with an X-acto blade.

pumpkins by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

pumpkins 1 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

EDIT: There is a group picture of all our pumpkins (old and new) on page 3 of this thread.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Nicely done! Do they cut fairly easily with hot knife?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks! Spooky1 says it takes a little bit of effort, but is otherwise not too difficult to make the cuts.


----------



## ryschwith (Oct 27, 2014)

Love the stitched-up one. Very unusual.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet! I bet they have names.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I will be copying those X-eyes. That one is my favorite.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those light up mighty nice! Especially like the stitched one


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those are GREAT! I especially love the sewn up pumpkin. Very original and I may be borrowing that concept. (I'm a sucker for an original smiling Jack too) A lovely addition to ya'll's yard.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

They all look perfectly cut!! love them all


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

How are you going to store them? Two of my funkins softened up enough in the attic to become disfigured.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool! 
Nice carving skills!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my peeps! The stitched one is likely meant to mimic the face of Sam from "Trick r Treat". I found it when looking for some ideas for the carvings and really liked the unusual look.



heresjohnny said:


> Sweet! I bet they have names.


LOL, hadn't thought of that. We have so many now that I'd end up being like my grandmother going through five names before she got to the correct one when calling us.



Lord Homicide said:


> How are you going to store them? Two of my funkins softened up enough in the attic to become disfigured.


We keep all our pumpkins in the crawlspace portion of our partially-finished basement. No fear of getting too warm down there. They keep the tombstones company.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

very nice, they look great!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

Those are so cool! I love love LOVE the sewn face guy. I guess I had no idea they came in so many sizes and shapes.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice JOL's! They look great lit up too.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I LOVE the Sam one.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Great job Roxy! I love Sam too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears We're happy with the way this set turned out. Spooky1 came up with the design for the two larger pumpkins and I did the two smaller ones. Spooky1 did all the carving because men like using tools that can potentially harm you:googly:


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> Thank you, my dears We're happy with the way this set turned out. Spooky1 came up with the design for the two larger pumpkins and I did the two smaller ones. Spooky1 did all the carving because men like using tools that can potentially harm you:googly:


Hey now! That's not fair! I like using tools that can potentially harm men!

hahaha! Sorry guys.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What, a heated sharp knife blade can harm me? 

I really like how Roxy's Sam pumpkin came out too.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

They are all great, but the stitched guy is special :lolkin:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

Look awesome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

They look great, I like the small one.
You could use name tags, We use a sharpie on an unseen spot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks again, guys (and ladies)

Adam, there's a soft spot in my heart for the little one, too. He's like a sad little kid surrounded by his bigger, more evil brothers:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We'll be carving our one real pumpkin tonight, to add to the batch.

This set of Michael's pumpkins brings us to a total of 14. We add at least a couple each year. Eventually we can just have a yard full of Jack O' Lanterns.


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Very well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Our real pumpkin.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

All our pumpkins, new and old on Halloween.

DSC_0172 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is a great example of how much variety you can get with traditional jack-o-lantern designs. Good photo.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job on all of them. Each one is unique...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Rahn and Light We've really become quite enamored of the fake pumpkins because they store well and never rot. Of course, we don't get any seeds to roast from them.....


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

how are they lit?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^We used battery operated tea lights or those stick-on tap lights you can find at places like Lowes, Home Depot, etc. We used a real candle in the one real pumpkin we carved.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Roxy and Spooky those look fantastic! nicely done!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OH YES Roxy......Great additions to your crop.....NICE WORK


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, these look great!


----------



## tarpleyg (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone ever get a good source for funkins cheap? They are usually $30-40 at Michaels and I can use a coupon but still...$20 is a lot for these IMO.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can find the best deals after Halloween.


----------

